# Shell rot treatment opinions (Clotrimazole vs Miconazole)



## pdrobber (Nov 8, 2012)

I've used creams with Clotrimazole 1% as the active ingredient with success in a matter of days or a week or so. I recently noticed a little bit of plastron fungal infection and didn't have any creams handy so I took some cream with Miconazole nitrate 2% home from work and have been using it for almost a week. There seems to be little success so far...and the infection is similar in visual extent to previous times. I ordered cream with Clotrimazole and it arrived today, I'll probably switch back to that.

Has anyone noticed a difference when treating shell rot?
Maybe different strands of fungal infections respond differently to different anti-fungal drugs? Could different substrates be linked to different strands of fungi?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the torts I rescued earlier this year had some pretty extensive shell rot. I treated it by painting the spots with diluted iodine (betadine) tincture with a cuetip. It dries out the shell, so shouldn't be used over too long a period of time, and also be careful that it doesn't get in the soaking dish (rinse gently before placing in the waterbath). This stopped the fungal infection. 



pdrobber said:


> I've used creams with Clotrimazole 1% as the active ingredient with success in a matter of days or a week or so. I recently noticed a little bit of plastron fungal infection and didn't have any creams handy so I took some cream with Miconazole nitrate 2% home from work and have been using it for almost a week. There seems to be little success so far...and the infection is similar in visual extent to previous times. I ordered cream with Clotrimazole and it arrived today, I'll probably switch back to that.
> 
> Has anyone noticed a difference when treating shell rot?
> Maybe different strands of fungal infections respond differently to different anti-fungal drugs? Could different substrates be linked to different strands of fungi?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have had success with Clotrimazole. It's actually the only drug I've had success with for shell rot (as opposed to Nolvasan and Betadine.)


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 9, 2012)

It could be bacterial as well as fungal. I will usually treat for both.


----------

